
Bash is coming to Windows - insulanian
Just anounced at Build!
======
chubot
More details would have been nice ... looks like this is real though:

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-show-bash-on-
linux...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-show-bash-on-linux-
running-on-windows-10/)

Screenshots: [http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/30/be-very-afraid-hell-has-
fro...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/30/be-very-afraid-hell-has-frozen-over-
bash-is-coming-to-windows-10/)

~~~
TD-Linux
The title bar shows bash.exe. So probably not a Linux binary executable, but a
Windows port, like Cygwin or msys?

EDIT: Here's another source that claims they are unmodified Linux ELF
binaries: [http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-
windows.htm...](http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-windows.html)

------
gst
I wonder if it's one of the newer GPLv3 Bash releases, or an older GPLv2 Bash
release. The Bash version on OS X is quite outdated due to Apple's avoidance
of GPLv3 software.

------
CalmStorm
I wondered if it will provider better/native support for fork? It will be
great if this is the case, since the fork implemented by Cygiwn is somewhat
slow.

------
gremlinsinc
Probably a huge "hope" but it would be cool to see Microsoft move towards
releasing some sort of windows/linux hybrid O.S. to rival ubuntu that could
run linux and windows software. -- Perhaps make it foss but have some sort of
premium app store with fee/split for devs like Apple to pay the bills instead
to get it out there.. -- that could make me go back to Microsoft from ubuntu
(as I abhor using WINE, so just don't use MS software - but I'm a developer
and linux just works better for me.. ).

------
sciurus
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418)

------
SunboX
Is this announcement related to cmder.net? If so, yeah ... cool. Having this
tool since months now. Works.

------
Gravityloss
2 days early?

------
julie1
Lol, KSH was announced to be running on windows a long time ago. And it was a
scam (according to Mr Korn)

[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?KornShellStory](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?KornShellStory)

Let's wait to see if it has all the horrible features making it a security
hole.

